# WLE - WAM Leaders



## System (14 April 2016)

WAM Leaders Limited (WLE) is a listed investment company that aims to provide shareholders with exposure to large-cap, undervalued companies using Wilson Asset Management's Research Driven and Market Driven investment processes. 

It is anticipated that WLE will list on the ASX during May 2016.

http://www.wamfunds.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 July 2020)

*WAM Leaders: investment portfolio outperformance drives 15.0% increase in fully franked full year dividend*
The WAM Leaders (ASX: WLE) Board of Directors *announced* on Monday a fully franked final dividend of 3.25 cents per share, bringing the FY2020 fully franked full year dividend to 6.5 cents per share. The fully franked full year dividend represents a 15.0% increase on FY2019.

The WAM Leaders investment portfolio’s significant outperformance during the 12-month period to 30 June 2020 contributed to the increased fully franked full year dividend. The investment portfolio outperformed the S&P/ASX 200 Accumulation Index by 10.4%^,
 increasing 2.7%^.

WAM Leaders’ active investment approach, which focuses on large-cap companies with compelling fundamentals, a robust macroeconomic thematic and a catalyst to drive the share price higher, has led to strong investment portfolio performance in all periods throughout the Company’s history. Since inception in May 2016, the WAM Leaders investment portfolio has increased 10.2%^ per annum, outperforming the Index by 3.7%^ per annum.


----------



## raimop (30 December 2021)

My final choice in the 2022 competition is WLE - a LIC that invests in the top 200 on the ASX. So if the overall market goes well then WAM Leaders will be at the front and bring me home the cash lol


----------



## Belli (31 December 2021)

raimop said:


> My final choice in the 2022 competition is WLE - a LIC that invests in the top 200 on the ASX. So if the overall market goes well then WAM Leaders will be at the front and bring me home the cash lol




If so much wasn't ripped out of this company in performance and management fees, I wonder if it's overall performance would be better than comparative sized LICs such as DUI.


----------

